# Size issues



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

Small issue it seems. Several women have had issue with my size. However, my member apparently has caused soreness in their vaginas as one even said it's hard to fit it in her mouth, thus no oral sex. I do not find that I am that big. Just for kicks, I did some measuring. It's a bit over 8 inches erect with a 6.4 circumference. Again, I do not find that I am that big. Each woman has said I've been their biggest. However, I find that hard to believe. Have others run in to this problem? How do they mitigate the situation?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Its not talked about much but the bigger you are the more likely it is that a woman will find you too large for some sex acts to be comfortable / possible. With the size that you describe, you are way above average and while you may get bragging rights, a lot of women will not be able to engage in some sex acts with you.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You had to let everyone know THIS, didn't you.

THIS can lead to PM's....Eh?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

No, don't have that problem. Sadly.


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

It looks average size to me. Not bragging, as when women see it, only a few, their eyes widen; and it seems not for a good reason. Lack of intimacy because of it's size. Never a good thing. No one likes to be a freak; despite what Pornhub shows.


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

uhtred said:


> Its not talked about much but the bigger you are the more likely it is that a woman will find you too large for some sex acts to be comfortable / possible. With the size that you describe, you are way above average and while you may get bragging rights, a lot of women will not be able to engage in some sex acts with you.


Thanks. There's nothing I really can do. That's what I got.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Easy solution. Go find a bigger woman... bigger mouth, bigger vah jay jay.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm not sure about average circumference, but have read a post here regarding this, but average inch size is 4.5 - 5-ish inches erect, I believe, so that puts you well above average. 



itsontherocks said:


> It looks average size to me. Not bragging, as when women see it, only a few, their eyes widen; and it seems not for a good reason. Lack of intimacy because of it's size. Never a good thing. No one likes to be a freak; despite what Pornhub shows.


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

GuyInColorado said:


> Easy solution. Go find a bigger woman... bigger mouth, bigger vah jay jay.


I prefer petite fit women.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I'm quite large too, but the women I've been with say they like the extra size and seem to thoroughly enjoy themselves. Remember, they can fit a baby out of there so a penis shouldn't be an issue. Just make sure they are properly turned on first (although that's true regardless of size). The only issue I've ever had was with a woman with vaginismus, but that isn't really a size issue.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Yup. 

A lesson for all the guys who are worrying that they are too small.....

It is possible to find size-compatible women - they aren't necessarily large in overall body size. OTOH that is a major constraint on which women you can date and not information that is easy to discover early. 





itsontherocks said:


> Thanks. There's nothing I really can do. That's what I got.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

itsontherocks said:


> I prefer petite fit women.


 with a penis that large, most of them will not be able to accommodate you. I had a friend growing up, about the same measurements as you, never could keep a girlfriend, they all said the same thing, sex hurt to much. 

I am on the very edge of the top of the normal range 7.25 and 5.25 and my petite wife was at her comfort limit with my girth and require significant foreplay. 

few suggestions, more foreplay, lube, and relaxation a tense women will have trouble.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> No, don't have that problem. Sadly.




Didn't know you swung both ways @blueinbr. So you've taken them that big?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Could be stress at the thought leading to difficulties and tenseness. That size alone should work. The woman has to be relaxed and maybe manually dialate herself with 1 then 2 then maybe even 3 fingers. Once she has you can go slow at first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> never could keep a girlfriend, they all said the same thing, sex hurt to much.


Not sure what is worse, being to small to please a woman or to big.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ursula said:


> I'm not sure about average circumference, but have read a post here regarding this, but average inch size is 4.5 - 5-ish inches erect, I believe, so that puts you well above average.


I thought 6-6 1/2 was average. Which would put him above average but not massively so.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I thought 6-6 1/2 was average. Which would put him above average but not massively so.


In girth?! No, the average circumference is between 4.5" to 5.0", while the average length is somewhere between 5.25" to 5.75". That's according to all of the data I've read. The OP is huge in comparison to averages. He's likely in the top 5% of the population.

As somebody else has mentioned, it's going to take you a lot more time and energy to get the majority of women comfortable enough for your size. Lots of foreplay, a good sense of humor also helps, lube, and relaxation are a must before even attempting penetration.

Just like men, women come in many sizes, too. It might take a while to find a woman who can accommodate your size. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of "size queens" out there that would try. You just have to keep searching until you do find one that can. Just remember, hone other bedroom skills, too. All men have to have good skills to please a woman regardless of what they are packing.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

rockon said:


> Not sure what is worse, being to small to please a woman or to big.




In one case their eyes bulge out. In the other case they laugh. 

Figure it out.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Eight inches is a pretty sizeable rod. 

OP what you have to do is find a woman born with a cavernous vagina. Then you will be set.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> with a penis that large, most of them will not be able to accommodate you. I had a friend growing up, about the same measurements as you, never could keep a girlfriend, they all said the same thing, sex hurt to much.
> 
> I am on the very edge of the top of the normal range 7.25 and 5.25 and my petite wife was at her comfort limit with my girth and require significant foreplay.
> 
> few suggestions, more foreplay, lube, and relaxation a tense women will have trouble.


Well most vaginas are designed to expand enough, after all a baby can pass through. 
I can understand if a man is 10 inches or more, which some are apparently, but 7 or 8 shouldn't be an issue, especially for women who have had children.
My first husband was about 7 or just over, I was also a small lady, only a size 10(american size 6-8) and I had no problems.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> In girth?! No, the average circumference is between 4.5" to 5.0", while the average length is somewhere between 5.25" to 5.75". That's according to all of the data I've read. The OP is huge in comparison to averages. He's likely in the top 5% of the population.
> 
> As somebody else has mentioned, it's going to take you a lot more time and energy to get the majority of women comfortable enough for your size. Lots of foreplay, a good sense of humor also helps, lube, and relaxation are a must before even attempting penetration.
> 
> Just like men, women come in many sizes, too. It might take a while to find a woman who can accommodate your size. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of "size queens" out there that would try. You just have to keep searching until you do find one that can. Just remember, hone other bedroom skills, too. All men have to have good skills to please a woman regardless of what they are packing.


No in length. I read that a while back. 6 inches. Of course it varies in different parts of the world in different races.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> No in length. I read that a while back. 6 inches. Of course it varies in different parts of the world in different races.


All the data I've read has pointed to about 5.5" being the average length. Yes, those averages vary across different countries, continents, and races. The variance is not really enough to make a noticeable difference, however, usually less than a half inch. There are many anomalies at both ends of the "size" spectrum that skew the averages to some degree. The OP said his length is 8", way above average, and 6.4" in *girth*, also way above average. That is huge, and very rare. His size actually puts him well into the top 5% of the population, and maybe even the 1% range.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

itsontherocks said:


> I prefer petite fit women.


Well, you're ****ed then. Or not. Sorry, I had to laugh at some of these comments. Congrats on your large ****! You'll find the right woman eventually. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

ahh...where's that bull**** stamp??


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> His size actually puts him well into the top 5% of the population, and maybe even the 1% range.


The upper echelon of studly manness......


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> The upper echelon of studly manness......


He should be waving it around like a prized trophy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> The upper echelon of studly manness......


I can assure you there's MUCH more to being in the "upper echelon of studly manness" than the size of your package. Most women would very much PREFER someone closer to the norm when it comes to size. That I can assure you.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> He should be waving it around like a prized trophy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think he already is! Too bad that trophy doesn't get to be taken out and played with much...:wink2:


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> I think he already is! Too bad that trophy doesn't get to be taken out and played with much...:wink2:


I'm sure he's playing with it just plenty! 😄

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fleek (Jul 20, 2016)

WTF kind of humblebrag is this OP?

Those excuses sound pretty lame. If a woman ain't offering it up after the first time or two, you may want to refine your technique. 

Tools do not make a craftsman.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> I can assure you there's MUCH more to being in the "upper echelon of studly manness" than the size of your package. Most women would very much PREFER someone closer to the norm when it comes to size. That I can assure you.


Cool! :grin2:


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I'm sure he's playing with it just plenty! 😄
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm sure it is...., because he's the only one who will!:wink2:


----------



## itsontherocks (Sep 7, 2015)

Appreciate the edging. Glad I can make everyone laugh and have a good time.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Did it work out with your last GF? Then lube up and work it back in.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> In one case their eyes bulge out. In the other case they laugh.
> 
> Figure it out.


I was trying to be funny, no need to be so sarcastic.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

rockon said:


> I was trying to be funny, no need to be so sarcastic.




I was trying to be funny too.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> All the data I've read has pointed to about 5.5" being the average length. Yes, those averages vary across different countries, continents, and races. The variance is not really enough to make a noticeable difference, however, usually less than a half inch. There are many anomalies at both ends of the "size" spectrum that skew the averages to some degree. The OP said his length is 8", way above average, and 6.4" in *girth*, also way above average. That is huge, and very rare. His size actually puts him well into the top 5% of the population, and maybe even the 1% range.


Really? I am surprised that 8 ins is so unusual.


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

I consider 5-6" (erect) average. My boyfriend is just over 7" and there are still certain positions where I have to take a little caution. 



Diana7 said:


> Well most vaginas are designed to expand enough, after all a baby can pass through.
> I can understand if a man is 10 inches or more, which some are apparently, but 7 or 8 shouldn't be an issue, especially for women who have had children.
> My first husband was about 7 or just over, I was also a small lady, only a size 10(american size 6-8) and I had no problems.


When it comes to girth, most women should be able to expand with enough stimulant/lubricant. The issue, when it comes to length, is that certain positions allow easier access to the cervix. Having your cervix rammed repeatedly can be uncomfortable.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't think it's a matter of whether a woman can expand enough to accept a large penis. The question is whether it's comfortable and enjoyable to do so. Some women (my wife for instance) hate that stretching sensation. No matter how lubricated or turned on she is, she does not want anything stretching her. 

Find a woman that likes that sensation and go with it. Heck, some women like fisting! The range in variation as to what feels good is extreme. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

There are differences in how people measure. 

Then there is the semi-joke that most men will describe a coke can as being 6" tall.......



Diana7 said:


> Really? I am surprised that 8 ins is so unusual.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Really? I am surprised that 8 ins is so unusual.


Surely you jest... Get a tape measure out and measure...:grin2:

Most women have trouble judging size. At least that's what I have read, and I tend to believe it from my own experiences.:wink2:

Don't ask!>


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

@itsontherocks I see no reason this can't be a real post in spite of what some are saying. 6.4" girth is upper few percent based on another penis thread. At about 6" myself I understand what you are saying. This has been a long road for me as well and we have had to try a variety of positions, lubes and foreplay and it is still uncomfortable at times.

We looked into dialators after a talk with a sex therapist but the ones available had 3 progressive sizes that were woefully small (well below 6" with the largest). Plus they weren't very fun. Oral (bj) works great for us and that's what she prefers - frankly the size might be advantageous from an arousal standpoint there. So give it time and give lots of positive feedback. We use a vibrator extensively because clitoral stimulation is a virtual 100% assurance that she will get abused. I have to work hard to stop her from finishing sometimes 

Don't give up and show humor, patience, and skills at foreplay and don't ever assume you can just jump in for a quicky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

From what I've been told, girth is more of a problem. Do a lot of foreplay, make sure she's relaxed and go very slowly.

Several women have even said that they prefer too small, because the man can then use fingers or oral to please her (many say that PIV never gets them to O anyway no matter the man's size)...and if the man's too small, the woman still feels good that PIV at least pleases HIM and doesn't hurt HER.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Have the woman be on top. That way she can lean forward or back and control how deep you go.

I have hit my wife's cervix on occasion and when that happens, the fun is over for the day.

I usually have to use fingers for a while before she is ready for PIV.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Have the woman be on top. That way she can lean forward or back and control how deep you go.
> 
> I have hit my wife's cervix on occasion and when that happens, the fun is over for the day.
> 
> I usually have to use fingers for a while before she is ready for PIV.


This

My wife is 5"3 wiegha tuck over 110lbs and is a size 2, as I stated I m 7.25 from the base of the shaft at my pelivs and 5.25/5.5 in girth.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Is it too much to ask that for just once I would like to open a thread about size and find the guy is complaining about his feet being too big?

Just for ****s & giggles, can anyone find a thread by a woman complaining that men find her tits to be too big?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> Is it too much to ask that for just once I would like to open a thread about size and find the guy is complaining about his feet being too big?


At size 13 (US), I have about 1/2 the selection to choose from compared with other men with less endowed feet. I'm at my wits end!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Steve1000 said:


> At size 13 (US), I have about 1/2 the selection to choose from compared with other men with less endowed feet. I'm at my wits end!


My brother was 6'4" and wore a size 13 or 14. Mom went through his closets and told me she couldn't believe how many pairs of shoes and boots he had. We had a good laugh - who knew? The man was quite the clothes horse.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> My brother was 6'4" and wore a size 13 or 14. Mom went through his closets and told me she couldn't believe how many pairs of shoes and boots he had. We had a good laugh - who knew? The man was quite the clothes horse.


For your brother's sake, I hope it is size 13. 13 and 14 is the difference between having a few to choose from at a store and having to order your shoes.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Steve1000 said:


> For your brother's sake, I hope it is size 13. 13 and 14 is the difference between having a few to choose from at a store and having to order your shoes.


My brother is deceased (which is why Mom went through his closets) so he no longer has to worry about shoes.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> My brother is deceased (which is why Mom went through his closets) so he no longer has to worry about shoes.


I'm very sorry to hear that. Did he recently pass away?


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Is it too much to ask that for just once I would like to open a thread about size and find the guy is complaining about his feet being too big?
> 
> 
> 
> Just for ****s & giggles, can anyone find a thread by a woman complaining that men find her tits to be too big?




So I went to a resort in the Caribbean last weekend and there actually was a woman with huge fake ****s that was prancing around, grinding her h or bf's crotch and making a spectacle of herself. She even had neon boobs one night and had to be dragged away from a lame wet tshirt contest another time because other, younger, more attractive and less endowed women were getting attention.

So there ya go @Blondilocks - a too big boob story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

itsontherocks said:


> It looks average size to me. Not bragging, as when women see it, only a few, their eyes widen; and it seems not for a good reason. Lack of intimacy because of it's size. Never a good thing. No one likes to be a freak; despite what Pornhub shows.


Hah.

Looks average to me - excuse me over there, I'm swinging this thing your way, you may want to back up afew steps


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I am a modest 6" and my wife says it makes her mouth and vagina sore. The reason for that is that she is only 4' 11" and was 79 lbs. in our younger days. A recent study done showed that penis size was relative to its proportion to a body. When women were asked to choose a 3D printed penis, the majority of them chose one in the 5.5. to 6" range. The biggest selling dildos are 6" ones by far. Men are more hung up on penis size than women are. I lived with a wife and a girlfriend and they were more than fine with my penis. When it comes down to it, it is not the size of the penis but how it is used. A great orgasm that makes her toes curl up is still a great orgasm no matter how she obtained it.

I would say that many guys with big penises have problems with women who are sore afterwards, or just do not want to have sex with them out of fear of pain. The porn world makes it seem that a lot of men have large penises while only a small percentage does. Just that they hire men with large penises because it allows for better camera angles and area to view. This OP sounds like a "mine is bigger than yours" post by portraying it as a problem. Sort of like posting my IQ is so high that I have problems interacting with people, or I am so good looking that girls always want to have sex with me". Do I have a problem or am I bragging ?


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

My range for a guys manhood is 7-11. Under 7 and I cannot reach the big O, over 11 and it hurts doing certain things. 

I agree with others, I think it is about body proportions. I am petite, but I have booty and big breasts and a smaller man just doesn't do it for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

A friend of mine has size 17 feet.

he has a hard time finding shoes and sox that fit.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> Is it too much to ask that for just once I would like to open a thread about size and find the guy is complaining about his feet being too big?
> 
> Just for ****s & giggles, can anyone find a thread by a woman complaining that men find her tits to be too big?


Size 10 here so im good to go. Any shoe I want. :grin2:

And yes there are some tits that are too big. Contrary to what some women may think not all guys want DDs. That would be my absolute limit. I think same with **** size, extremes can be off putting.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Is it too much to ask that for just once I would like to open a thread about size and find the guy is complaining about his feet being too big?
> 
> Just for ****s & giggles, can anyone find a thread by a woman complaining that men find her tits to be too big?


I know Dolly Parton had that problem


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

@Blondilocks

Actually, big boobs are a weighty issue to our buxom lady brethren.

I have family members and I have friends wives and daughters that underwent breast reduction surgery.

Why?

To the dismay and disappointment of the males here, big boobs are not fun for the lady or young girl that has to haul them around.

They cause back pain issues.

They hurt when doing active exercises.

To prevent the jostling and tremendous up and down forces big boobs cause, these poor ladies must wear very tight, very heavy and very hot [in the summer] bras. Oh, I know, they do not have to. They can wear a light bra...or no bra. But to do so, they will stop traffic.

A girl with a big rack does not have a face. Men do not see her face. They see two boobs and a head above them. Ask these guys what color hair she has or worse, what color eyes she had....they do not have a 
clue. 

A lady with big boobs will have a hard time trying to get men to take her serious. She will have to work extra hard to gain recognition.

Every man with a swinging **** will try to get in her pants.

She will get whistles on the street and pinches on the subway.

They are her boobs. Yet, every man wants to make them theirs. 

Some of these stacked ladies use their boobs as credentials. As climbing, and soft stones to wealth and riches. These are the ones who fill their chest with silicone. This gives the other "proper" girls a bad name, a bad reputation. One unearned, of course.

Big tittied girls get a bad reputation for no reason.

When people reference her, she is the girl with the big tits. You know, the really big tits. Her name, her accomplishments...they are not noticed.

And that is why women have them reduced.

I like boobs, small, medium or large.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

It has been my experience that size does not matter, atleast for me. I have had REALLY big and they have not been able to make me. Actually, my husband who is on the smaller size, is the only person to make me orgasm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Steve1000 said:


> At size 13 (US), I have about 1/2 the selection to choose from compared with other men with less endowed feet. I'm at my wits end!


12 E wide, I feel ya and I am only 5"9.5


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

xMadame said:


> My range for a guys manhood is 7-11. Under 7 and I cannot reach the big O, over 11 and it hurts doing certain things.
> 
> I agree with others, I think it is about body proportions. I am petite, but I have booty and big breasts and a smaller man just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> ...


11 inches?! Holy ****. Is that possible? 

Ouch. I'd run for the hills. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

When I hear about >10" penises, I suspect people are using a different way to measure. If you look at the wikipedia page, there are very few penises above 7" long or 1.9" diameter. There are larger men but they are very rare. 

My impression is that the average male penis size is about 5.25" long and the average size reported in online discussion groups is 8" long. 

The OP could be one of the rare men with an 8" penis. It would be very rare to see an 11" penis even in porn. 





tropicalbeachiwish said:


> 11 inches?! Holy ****. Is that possible?
> 
> Ouch. I'd run for the hills.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

uhtred said:


> When I hear about >10" penises, I suspect people are using a different way to measure. If you look at the wikipedia page, there are very few penises above 7" long or 1.9" diameter. There are larger men but they are very rare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




https://www.verywell.com/how-to-measure-your-penis-size-906786




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

uhtred said:


> When I hear about >10" penises, I suspect people are using a different way to measure. If you look at the wikipedia page, there are very few penises above 7" long or 1.9" diameter. There are larger men but they are very rare.
> 
> My impression is that the average male penis size is about 5.25" long and the average size reported in online discussion groups is 8" long.
> 
> The OP could be one of the rare men with an 8" penis. It would be very rare to see an 11" penis even in porn.


There are massive variations in penis sizes just as there are in any other parts of our bodies. If the average is 6ins which is what I read, then there are bound to be many men above 8 as well as many way below. 
To me size of the penis isn't an issue at all. I fall in love with the man, and I care little if that man has a small or large penis. As it is my first and second husband are/were both a bit over the 6 inch average, but if they were larger or smaller I wouldn't have worried. There are things you can do in sex to compensate for the v small and the v large to make things work no matter how small or large the lady is. The vagina is designed to stretch a lot. 
I didn't even see my second husband naked till we married anyway, but he was the man for me whatever he had down there.:x


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_penis_size#/media/File:Human_penis_sizes_length_only.svg

8" is 20.3cm, so if you look at the graph, not a lot of that size. The highest point on the graph at 6.8" is only about 1% and its dropping fast with size. 

I do completely agree that size is a very minor issue. 




Diana7 said:


> There are massive variations in penis sizes just as there are in any other parts of our bodies. If the average is 6ins which is what I read, then there are bound to be many men above 8 as well as many way below.
> To me size of the penis isn't an issue at all. I fall in love with the man, and I care little if that man has a small or large penis. As it is my first and second husband are/were both a bit over the 6 inch average, but if they were larger or smaller I wouldn't have worried. There are things you can do in sex to compensate for the v small and the v large to make things work no matter how small or large the lady is. The vagina is designed to stretch a lot.
> I didn't even see my second husband naked till we married anyway, but he was the man for me whatever he had down there.:x


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Size 13 shoe here. I don't have any issues finding shoes that fit, except maybe in the closeout bin. 

I feel sorry for any woman that can only O with a 7" or longer penis. Based on studies, your odds of finding one are generally low. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I am having difficulty in my marriage. The problems we are dealing with are mostly from my side. My husband is very patient with these issues. First, I have large, volumptious breasts. Second, my hair is long, full, shines and always smells like berries. Next, my waist is tiny, giving me almost a perfect hourglass type figure compared to my hips and chest. My legs are long, and look amazing in short skirts, or pretty much anything I wear. 

To make matters worse, my personality is so captivating, every man I meet quickly thinks he is in love with me. My vag is so perfect, men have described it as being their silky pleasure hole. I love sex, and mostly want to give out BJs or whatever else my partner wants, whenever he wants it. I orgasm easily from every position. I have never had PMS and in addition to sex, my favorite pass times in life are cooking and cleaning for the man I love. Has anyone else experienced these trials? How did you cope?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

uhtred said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_penis_size#/media/File:Human_penis_sizes_length_only.svg
> 
> 8" is 20.3cm, so if you look at the graph, not a lot of that size. The highest point on the graph at 6.8" is only about 1% and its dropping fast with size.
> 
> I do completely agree that size is a very minor issue.




If this data is accurate, and I have no reason to believe it isn't, how has xMadame found >7" so many times to know what works for her and what doesn't. She would have had to go through many thousands. More likely she is not accurate in her estimates. A standard caulking tube is about 8.5" long and a little over 6" circumference, and a roll of paper towels is 11" long.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

A comedienne once said:

" The size of a man's penis is not important....unless you are going to have sex with him"


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Spicy said:


> I am having difficulty in my marriage. The problems we are dealing with are mostly from my side. My husband is very patient with these issues. First, I have large, volumptious breasts. Second, my hair is long, full, shines and always smells like berries. Next, my waist is tiny, giving me almost a perfect hourglass type figure compared to my hips and chest. My legs are long, and look amazing in short skirts, or pretty much anything I wear.
> 
> To make matters worse, my personality is so captivating, every man I meet quickly thinks he is in love with me. My vag is so perfect, men have described it as being their silky pleasure hole. I love sex, and mostly want to give out BJs or whatever else my partner wants, whenever he wants it. I orgasm easily from every position. I have never had PMS and in addition to sex, my favorite pass times in life are cooking and cleaning for the man I love. Has anyone else experienced these trials? How did you cope?


LOL:grin2:


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

manwithnoname said:


> If this data is accurate, and I have no reason to believe it isn't, how has xMadame found >7" so many times to know what works for her and what doesn't. She would have had to go through many thousands. More likely she is not accurate in her estimates. A standard caulking tube is about 8.5" long and a little over 6" circumference, and a roll of paper towels is 11" long.




We are talking about AVERAGES here.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

itsontherocks said:


> Small issue it seems. Several women have had issue with my size. However, my member apparently has caused soreness in their vaginas as one even said it's hard to fit it in her mouth, thus no oral sex. I do not find that I am that big. Just for kicks, I did some measuring. It's a bit over 8 inches erect with a 6.4 circumference. Again, I do not find that I am that big. Each woman has said I've been their biggest. However, I find that hard to believe. Have others run in to this problem? How do they mitigate the situation?


I'm in inch shorter than you, and about .2, .3 thicker, and no, never had any _real_ problems.

Ex wife was small (4'11" and less than 100lbs), and it wasn't a good fit, but it didn't hurt her, either. Yes, oral was out, but she had TMJ to begin with, anyway.

Current wife, in all honesty, could easily handle bigger. It works fine, but it's not a tight fit, believe it or not. The one saving grace, IMO, is that the head is bigger than the shaft (almost 8 around), and she HAS commented on how that feels. She'd be a size queen for sure, if she cared about sex :surprise:

Only one woman in my experience wouldn't have been able to take it, and we didn't even try. Didn't even talk about it. I'm not sure she'd have been able to handle average, TBH.

The other women I've been with - no problem.

It's all relative, man. There are women out there (as I pointed out above) that would have a hard time with average, and there are women who are a better fit for an elephant penis (like my wife).

But if it causes pain or discomfort, then it's simply not a good fit. Either work around it somehow, or find somebody else, unfortunately. Same with smaller-endowed men. Really depends on what each person wants from a sexual relationship. My wife prefers PIV over everything else, so if it didn't work, she'd be SOL in that dept. As I said, sex is not that important to her, so I think she'd survive, but others may require satisfactory PIV in order to continue a relationship with someone. Like anything related to relationships, each partner has a hierarchy of needs, and it's up to them to decide if their partner meets them or not, or whether they can take a flyer on one or two of them.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Spicy said:


> I am having difficulty in my marriage. The problems we are dealing with are mostly from my side. My husband is very patient with these issues. First, I have large, volumptious breasts. Second, my hair is long, full, shines and always smells like berries. Next, my waist is tiny, giving me almost a perfect hourglass type figure compared to my hips and chest. My legs are long, and look amazing in short skirts, or pretty much anything I wear.
> 
> To make matters worse, my personality is so captivating, every man I meet quickly thinks he is in love with me. My vag is so perfect, men have described it as being their silky pleasure hole. I love sex, and mostly want to give out BJs or whatever else my partner wants, whenever he wants it. I orgasm easily from every position. I have never had PMS and in addition to sex, my favorite pass times in life are cooking and cleaning for the man I love. Has anyone else experienced these trials? How did you cope?


Lol. 

It's a tough life for you!  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Spicy said:


> I am having difficulty in my marriage. The problems we are dealing with are mostly from my side. My husband is very patient with these issues. First, I have large, volumptious breasts. Second, my hair is long, full, shines and always smells like berries. Next, my waist is tiny, giving me almost a perfect hourglass type figure compared to my hips and chest. My legs are long, and look amazing in short skirts, or pretty much anything I wear.
> 
> To make matters worse, my personality is so captivating, every man I meet quickly thinks he is in love with me. My vag is so perfect, men have described it as being their silky pleasure hole. I love sex, and mostly want to give out BJs or whatever else my partner wants, whenever he wants it. I orgasm easily from every position. I have never had PMS and in addition to sex, my favorite pass times in life are cooking and cleaning for the man I love. Has anyone else experienced these trials? How did you cope?


You need to come over and mow my lawn!:grin2:

You are awesome!:wink2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

But are you happy spending long evenings discussing astrophysics?




Spicy said:


> I am having difficulty in my marriage. The problems we are dealing with are mostly from my side. My husband is very patient with these issues. First, I have large, volumptious breasts. Second, my hair is long, full, shines and always smells like berries. Next, my waist is tiny, giving me almost a perfect hourglass type figure compared to my hips and chest. My legs are long, and look amazing in short skirts, or pretty much anything I wear.
> 
> To make matters worse, my personality is so captivating, every man I meet quickly thinks he is in love with me. My vag is so perfect, men have described it as being their silky pleasure hole. I love sex, and mostly want to give out BJs or whatever else my partner wants, whenever he wants it. I orgasm easily from every position. I have never had PMS and in addition to sex, my favorite pass times in life are cooking and cleaning for the man I love. Has anyone else experienced these trials? How did you cope?


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

xMadame said:


> We are talking about AVERAGES here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Statistically, though china has the smallest penis size on average, given the population, they might have the most penis of any country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

uhtred said:


> But are you happy spending long evenings discussing astrophysics?


Yes, but I prefer it to be on Friday, so I can stay up as late as possible without having to worry about work the next morning. That topic really tuns me on, so there needs to be time for some mind blowing sex also.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Of course the high energy physics guys can discuss gender play in terms of mass and interaction eigenstates and mixing angles. Still astrophysics is more fun and just the thing if you are a physics size queen.






Spicy said:


> Yes, but I prefer it to be on Friday, so I can stay up as late as possible without having to worry about work the next morning. That topic really tuns me on, so there needs to be time for some mind blowing sex also.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Spicy said:


> I am having difficulty in my marriage. The problems we are dealing with are mostly from my side. My husband is very patient with these issues. First, I have large, volumptious breasts. Second, my hair is long, full, shines and always smells like berries. Next, my waist is tiny, giving me almost a perfect hourglass type figure compared to my hips and chest. My legs are long, and look amazing in short skirts, or pretty much anything I wear.
> 
> To make matters worse, my personality is so captivating, every man I meet quickly thinks he is in love with me. My vag is so perfect, men have described it as being their silky pleasure hole. I love sex, and mostly want to give out BJs or whatever else my partner wants, whenever he wants it. I orgasm easily from every position. I have never had PMS and in addition to sex, my favorite pass times in life are cooking and cleaning for the man I love. Has anyone else experienced these trials? How did you cope?


Golf Clap

Bravo!

Encore!!


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

My head is really big. I tried to buy a hat online but it didn't fit and I had to get a bigger size. Then I got a second hat (nice hand woven Panama hat) and it was a bit tight too!

Luckily I can get through doorways, but just barely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Need to find a size queen.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

itsontherocks said:


> Small issue it seems. Several women have had issue with my size. However, my member apparently has caused soreness in their vaginas as one even said it's hard to fit it in her mouth, thus no oral sex. I do not find that I am that big. Just for kicks, I did some measuring. It's a bit over 8 inches erect with a 6.4 circumference. Again, I do not find that I am that big. Each woman has said I've been their biggest. However, I find that hard to believe. Have others run in to this problem? How do they mitigate the situation?


You are porn monster sized. Being that far on the large side, you need to be careful with women and get them really aroused with foreplay and oral.

Toys can help if they don't mind.

Finding a steady partner will help as she will get adapted to your size and be more comfortable with you.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Spicy said:


> I am having difficulty in my marriage. The problems we are dealing with are mostly from my side. My husband is very patient with these issues. First, I have large, volumptious breasts. Second, my hair is long, full, shines and always smells like berries. Next, my waist is tiny, giving me almost a perfect hourglass type figure compared to my hips and chest. My legs are long, and look amazing in short skirts, or pretty much anything I wear.
> 
> To make matters worse, my personality is so captivating, every man I meet quickly thinks he is in love with me. My vag is so perfect, men have described it as being their silky pleasure hole. I love sex, and mostly want to give out BJs or whatever else my partner wants, whenever he wants it. I orgasm easily from every position. I have never had PMS and in addition to sex, my favorite pass times in life are cooking and cleaning for the man I love. Has anyone else experienced these trials? How did you cope?


I'm stumped because that sounds pretty normal to me. I recommend getting a VAR, schedule him a poly, and speed read a sh!t load of books.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> ...you need to be careful with women...


Good advice! That's why i never bring mine with me anymore. 

I keep it hung over the fireplace mantel between the Grizly bust and my chainsaw.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm having a real problem with the size of my wallet. It's way too stuffed with Benjamin's and creates a bad line in my pants. I've gone through several wallets, in spite of having them reinforced at my local cobbler. I keep taking out bills but the supply of money just seems endless. My W is losing patience because my pants often rip open, leaving my Johnson dangling in the wind, which she finds "inappropriate" somehow! (She's a catholic but has no empathy for my real problems). I don't know how much more of this I can take 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

uhtred said:


> Of course the high energy physics guys can discuss gender play in terms of mass and interaction eigenstates and mixing angles. Still astrophysics is more fun and just the thing if you are a physics size queen.


You can be a star in astrophysics but the quantum business just leads to entanglements.


----------

